# Will draw your fish :D



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I draw pretty well, heres my best one so far. Still learning, give me something to work with?  And PLEASE tell me if u dont like it, don't be all polite like "Oh i love it!" when you don't or see a part you don't like, ell me so I can improve


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

I think it came out really cute! Would you like to do one of Amadeus?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sure thing! I'll have it up as soon as possible, gotta wait and see if my printer and scanner work


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm gunna try a new method, if you dont mind  and if you dont like it ill do it normal


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you draw Cookie? she is a blue HM female:
























can you either draw my ORT male "Puddles", or my HMPK male "Echo"
ORT male Puddles:








^ he is actually more red, just didn't show up
HMPK male, Echo:
















he is also on my avi
if you don't mind, can you either draw Echo or Puddles in the same picture with cookie? thanks )


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

The first 2 were bad so i fixed them  hope u lieks! anyone else?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i have one more to upload, my computer auto-wrecked these


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

is that cookie? :3


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Awwwww Super cute! :-D


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

anyone else?

and thanks! that was Amadeus, i will add color if u want


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

I think that last one is my fave! Thank you!!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll do the other 2 tonite and get them to you tomorrow


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

@ betta lover

can you have a picture of echo showing the full length-side view?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sure  but it is pretty old, his caudal fin is more sharper points:







\also his colors are like the other pics i shown you, because this is an old photo


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the other two drawn, but I didn't leave room for him :/ I will get started on him later the other pic is flattening under a weight, paint makes it crumple and I just added cookie  

i painted last nite. I lost my good pencils and literally drew cookie with a mechanical pencil from the shelf  the fish r real small so i cant get super good pics, but watever


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

theres alot of angles, srry ni couldnt decide what to upload


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

btw the date on my camera is wrong


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay, lol
i love cookie she looks so cute :3 and also puddles


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

oh did that white one, was it supposed to have color? i forgot  i can fixi it if u want i still have the pic


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no i mean i also like puddles, lol


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ik but i just thot  oh well.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh sorry, haha


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

Can u draw my buba im not on my computer so i cant post pics. Look in my albums thats where i keep the pics . Pic the best one and try to draw his complicated fins . I tried to draw him and i think its hard so do ur best and they look good so far of what you have done


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok sure thing! I have a busy day today so I'll try tomorrow


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

ok thx very much


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I will TRY by end of weekend, but finals are coming up :/


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Pog, you want to do any of my boys? You don't need to. But here they are if you do.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you guys mind If I do it in 2 weeks wen finals are over? lol srry I have so much studying to do


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not at all!!! Take as long as you want.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok thanks alot!


----------

